
Ask HN: Podcast Listening Numbers - safog
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m trying to build something in the podcast space and would love to have per episode listening numbers for, maybe, the top 100 or so Podcasts. The stats I found online are very high level (per publisher, or per podcast).<p>Is there a Paid API that does what I&#x27;m looking for?
======
morninglight
"Science Zone Radio" is a 24/7 podcast stream from the NSF
[http://amber.streamguys1.com:4200/live](http://amber.streamguys1.com:4200/live)
I seldom have time to futz around with individual podcasts, but this NFS
stream provides a wide scope of science topics from dozens of podcasts. When I
hear something especially interesting, I can search out the original podcast
site. It has introduced me to many fascinating subjects that I would have
otherwise overlooked. Tax dollars well spent!!

------
heynk
I'm not in the podcast industry, but I'd listen to this episode of Darknet
Diaries:

[https://darknetdiaries.com/episode/27/](https://darknetdiaries.com/episode/27/)

He dives into "podcast promoters" that are pretty effective at getting into
the top charts. I mention this not because I think you should use these
services, but because he actually gets some evidence around what the charts
are based off of.

It's also a great podcast in general.

